# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Downhill im Mühlviertel

## Scherbi

Abend.
Also vl bauen wir nächstes jahr in bad leonfelden (sternstein) oder in freistadt ne downhill strecke. wir werden in der nächsten zeit mal mit dem bürgermeister reden und dann werden wir mehr wissen...
wäre beim bauen und planung der strecke werd dabei?
mfg

----------


## Ju82

Grundsätzlich bin ich daran sehr interessiert - habt ihr vor zu shutteln oder steht bereits ein Lift zur Verfügung?! Wäre auf alle Fälle SUPER eine Strecke gleich ums Eck' zu haben! :Cool:

----------


## trek

klingt ja schon mal ganz interessant. Wäre bei einer entsprechender Umsetzung (mit Lift) gerne bereit, das eine oder andere Wochenende zur Verfügung zu stellen.

----------


## bosso

hallo,

also ich würde es auch sehr begrüßen wenns in der nähe was zum fahren gäbe. also ich stehe auch sehr gerne mit schaufel und spaten zur verfügung!

wäre echt toll, wenn ihr eine erlaubnis bekommen würdets!!

mfg

----------


## Scherbi

also danke für die beteiligung...
also lift ist vorhanden. sternstein.at/deutsch/frame.html   das ist das gebiet.
und wir reden jetzt mal ein bisschen wegen einem termin miteinander, und hätte wär lust mit zugehen?
mfg

----------


## MelodicFarting

ich wäre dabei... wohn jo gleich daneben, bzw. geh in Leonfelden auch zur Schule... da wärs dann eh super  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scherbi

also ich würde mal sagen, wir setzen uns alle die mit arbeiten mal zusammen, und reden, und dann gets ab zum bügermeister, usw.
also wer von euch ist dabei?

----------


## trevordtodd

Wäre echt fein, was in der Nähe von Linz zu haben... 
Die Stern-Dikussion kommt ja bei uns ab und zu auch mal auf, nur vorstellen kann ichs mir dort nicht.

Ich möchte euch da ja nicht bremsen, nur hat sich dort der Sternsteinhof aufs Wellnessen positioniert. 
Und da legst gleich mal 400 Bannanen für 3 Tage Generalsanierung ab - weshalb der da sicher net dran interessiert ist, dass sich da an Haufen ausgeflippter Jungs den Berg owi haun. 
Ist halt meine Befürchtung!

----------


## Scherbi

> Wäre echt fein, was in der Nähe von Linz zu haben... 
> Die Stern-Dikussion kommt ja bei uns ab und zu auch mal auf, nur vorstellen kann ichs mir dort nicht.
> 
> Ich möchte euch da ja nicht bremsen, nur hat sich dort der Sternsteinhof aufs Wellnessen positioniert. 
> Und da legst gleich mal 400 Bannanen für 3 Tage Generalsanierung ab - weshalb der da sicher net dran interessiert ist, dass sich da an Haufen ausgeflippter Jungs den Berg owi haun. 
> Ist halt meine Befürchtung!


ja das stimmt schon... das kostet viel geld, aber überall in der nähe sind billig pensionen auch, halt keine 5 sterne hotels, aber wenigstens was, das nicht so teuer ist.
ja aber du musst bedenken, das viele leute wollen, das im sommer auch was ist! und mit sponsoren, gute organisierung pak ma des schon.
bist du dabei?

----------


## trevordtodd

*gnah* es geht doch nicht um die Pensionen/Unterkünfte dort... es geht darum, dass die dort kein remmidemmi haben wollen. Da gehen gut zahlende Wellness Junkies hin, die sich um teures Geld Matsch ins Gesicht pappen lassen (?)
Aber fein wärs natürlich und ne Schaufel hab ich auch  :Smile:

----------


## Scherbi

> *gnah* es geht doch nicht um die Pensionen/Unterkünfte dort... es geht darum, dass die dort kein remmidemmi haben wollen. Da gehen gut zahlende Wellness Junkies hin, die sich um teures Geld Matsch ins Gesicht pappen lassen (?)
> Aber fein wärs natürlich und ne Schaufel hab ich auch


aber übern sommer rum ist dort so gut wie gar nichts los. das ist eher in der wintersaison.

----------


## MelodicFarting

> aber übern sommer rum ist dort so gut wie gar nichts los. das ist eher in der wintersaison.


na, Sternsteinhof hat im Sommer genauso Betrieb... ist ja schließlich a Wellnesshotel und kein Schihotel...  :Big Grin: 


Ach wenn i ned groß dran glaube, dass die im Sommer den Lift aufmachen werden (weil soweit i weiß, schaffen die ja nedeinmal im Winter wirklich a positives Geschäft...), kann ma sie schoneinmal zusammensitzen, und Pläne etc.. ausarbeiten...  die kann man ja dann wenigstens als Vorlage dann hernehmen, falls sonst wo im Mühlviertel was passiert... (auch ohne Lift...)

----------


## Scherbi

> na, Sternsteinhof hat im Sommer genauso Betrieb... ist ja schließlich a Wellnesshotel und kein Schihotel... 
> 
> 
> Ach wenn i ned groß dran glaube, dass die im Sommer den Lift aufmachen werden (weil soweit i weiß, schaffen die ja nedeinmal im Winter wirklich a positives Geschäft...), kann ma sie schoneinmal zusammensitzen, und Pläne etc.. ausarbeiten...  die kann man ja dann wenigstens als Vorlage dann hernehmen, falls sonst wo im Mühlviertel was passiert... (auch ohne Lift...)


ja das stimmt schon, aber im sommer tut sich dort su gut wie gar nichts...
angeblich ist der lift im sommer auch manchmal eingeschaltet, fürs wandern, aber ich hab noch nie den lift im sommer in betrieb gesehen...
im winter machen sie sehr viel geschäft! bast.

----------


## Scherbi

> _Original von DaMarco_
> Seas!
> 
> Also die Idee ist schon mal vorhanden und ich find's genial!
> Auch da Mario (BikeBox Chef) ist dieser Meinung.
> Interesse zum Sponsoring bzw. Bikeverlei usw. ist vorhanden.
> Wir werden euch in jeder Hinsicht untertützen um so ein Projekt aufzuziehen!
> 
> Doppelsessellift mit 525 Höhenmeter auf abwechslungsreichem Untergrund mit gutem Gefälle sind ja Vorhanden.   
> ...





das ist doch mal ne aussage!
also wer von euch ist dabei?

----------


## MelodicFarting

herst, kopiere nicht irgendwelche Beiträge aus anderen Foren... ;-) :Stick Out Tongue:   
Ich schreib dann morgen noch eine längere Antwort, wenn i amal Zeit in der Schule hab... :-)

----------


## Scherbi

> Ich schreib dann morgen noch eine längere Antwort, wenn i amal Zeit in der Schule hab... :-)

 was is den jetzt mit deinem beitrag?

----------


## wuschi

hallo,
was is aus eurem projekt gworden? nach dem nix ,ehr gschrieben worden is und ma nix hört wohl leider nichts, oder? meine oma is aus helfenberg und die gegend gfallt ma ganz gut. nur hab ich immer wenn ich dort bin, dass das mühlviertel gar ned sowas wie bergab-moutainbiken kennt. is halt so a bauern und alte leute gegend...   :Big Grin: 
wenns scho nix aus der offiziellen strecke gworden is, dann gibts ja wahrscheinlich a paar "hometrails" in der gegend bad leonfelden, helfenberg, rohrbach oder?
vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen zum fahrn wenn ich oben bin, weil nur holzwerken is a zach....
mfg

----------


## Scherbi

> hallo,
> was is aus eurem projekt gworden? nach dem nix ,ehr gschrieben worden is und ma nix hört wohl leider nichts, oder? meine oma is aus helfenberg und die gegend gfallt ma ganz gut. nur hab ich immer wenn ich dort bin, dass das mühlviertel gar ned sowas wie bergab-moutainbiken kennt. is halt so a bauern und alte leute gegend...  
> wenns scho nix aus der offiziellen strecke gworden is, dann gibts ja wahrscheinlich a paar "hometrails" in der gegend bad leonfelden, helfenberg, rohrbach oder?
> vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen zum fahrn wenn ich oben bin, weil nur holzwerken is a zach....
> mfg


da interessiert sich doch noch einer.  :Smile: 
also das ganze am sternstein wird gerade umgebaut! der lift wird mit gondel und sessellift kombiniert und es kommt eine dritte strecke dazu! (alles aber fürn winter!)
der geschäftsführer vom sternstein ist ziemlich lässig drauf und er hatte selber schon die idee für ne strecke, da es auch ziemlich oft hieß, dass im mühlviertel ein paar strecken gebaut werden, aber bis jetzt noch keine einzige..
bauarbeiten für ne strecke sind noch nicht im gange, da es noch ein paar probleme aus der sicht des geschäftsführers gibt und darum meinte er, das wir die ganzen probleme mal mit ihm besprechen sollten! die probleme weiß ich leider nicht so genau.
aber wann bistn du wieder mal im mühlviertel? weil vl lässt sich das so planen, das wir (downriders linz) und du mit dem herrn eckerstorfer (geschäftsführer) zusammensitzen und das ganze durchgehen! 

mfg peter.

----------


## wuschi

weiß noch nicht wann ichs nächste mal oben bin. ich bin aus niederösterrich aber meine omas sind beide aus helfenberg. freut mich zu hörn, dass da doch was im gange ist, weil dadurch, dass so lange nichts geschrieben worden ist hab ich mir nicht all zu viele hoffnungen gemacht.
leider bin ich recht selten im mühlviertel, meistens ein paar tage zu weihnachten, ostern und im sommer. meistens nur um beim holzarbeiten zu helfen weils sonst nix interesantes gibt für mich. deshalb kann ich bei der umsetzung wohl ehr wenig beisteuern. für mich wärs nur interessant zum fahren, dann würd ich mit meinem vater öfter mal mitfahren weil der fahrt auch unterm jahr mal an den wochenenden rauf. ich hab auch mit streckenbauen noch nicht all zu viel erfahrung (hab die steckenführung kaum selber gemacht sondern meistens das was mir gesagt worden ist). mit juristischem hintergrundwissen kann ich leider auch nicht dienen.

----------


## Scherbi

melde dich doch einfach hier an: www.downriders.com/downhill/index.html
und wennst wieder mal im mühlviertel bist, schreib das einfach in das downriders forum.
wegen schaufeln und so.. ich hab auch noch nicht so viel erfahrung, aber wenn mir jemand was sagt, kann ich das (meistens) auch machen.. und bei dir ists ja genauso..
vl kannst ja mal ein bisschen helfen! 
und genau.. schreib lieber in das forum von dem link oben, weil da schau ich und andere öfters vorbei..
mfg peter.

----------


## MelodicFarting

> hallo,
> was is aus eurem projekt gworden? nach dem nix ,ehr gschrieben worden is und ma nix hört wohl leider nichts, oder? meine oma is aus helfenberg und die gegend gfallt ma ganz gut. nur hab ich immer wenn ich dort bin, dass das mühlviertel gar ned sowas wie bergab-moutainbiken kennt. is halt so a bauern und alte leute gegend...  
> wenns scho nix aus der offiziellen strecke gworden is, dann gibts ja wahrscheinlich a paar "hometrails" in der gegend bad leonfelden, helfenberg, rohrbach oder?
> vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen zum fahrn wenn ich oben bin, weil nur holzwerken is a zach....
> mfg


naja, richtig fette Trails gibts nicht so wirklich... ein paar Wanderwege, die öfters mal zu netten Trails (zumindest ein paar Teilstrecken) formiert sind, aber ansonsten gibts nichts so bekanntes (zumindest mir leider auch nicht) dort... so, zwischen Traberg, Brunnwald und der Schönau (Leonfelden) gibts durch den Brunnwald a paar nette Trails, die auch a bisserl länger sind... aber zwischendruch auch mit treten, weil du zwar schon ein paar Höhenmeter zurücklegen kannst, aber jetzt leider nicht mit so dem wahnsinns Gefälle ... 

Ein anderer netter Weg ist noch von Schönegg/Guglwald (dort beim Grenzübergang) in Sternwald/Sternstein quasi von hinten anfahren... da fährst zuerst auf a bisserl über 1000m hinauf (sind halt dann von der Grube^^ Helfenberg aus sicherlich über 450meter/von Schönegg zirka 200m) und da kannst dann praktisch zwischen Sternstein und Grenze fast netta bergab fahren bis Dürnau/Weigetschlag ... müsstest da halt dort auch immer wieder a paar Wegerl suchen, sobalst wieder auf einen Forstweg kommst, aber geht eigentlich ganz gut  :Smile: 

Am besten halt immer Wanderwege oder Reitwege suchen (gibt vom Mühlviertel/Sterngartl bzw. einigen Gemeinder selber/etc.. eh a paar eigene Wanderkarten) die gut gemacht sind. Die einfach abfahren, vielleicht findest dort dann auch a paar nette Sachen, bzw. kreuzen eh oft a paar Trails davon ab... ...und unterwegs ist meistens eh nie wirklich jemand auf diesen wanderwegen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scherbi

dann melden wir uns mal zurück zum thema. wir müssen jetzt echt mal ein konzept bringen! 
lift ist ja schon in betrieb und auch ziemlich cool dort oben. war jetzt erst 4 mal dort. erstes mal: arschkalt und nur 2 stunden, dafür mal das gelände dort ansehen und lift halt mal test  :Wink:  waren auch fast keine leute.
und die anderen male leider viele leute und doch wartezeiten beim lift (weil manche leute einfach zu dumm sind)
vor der inbetriebnahme war ich auch mal kurz oben und hab mit einem der liftbetreiber geredet. er meinte, dass der sommerbetrieb in früheren jahren zum kotzen war, aber sie am überlegen sind, irgendwas zu machen, damit sie auch für den sommertourismus viele leute anziehen können. sie hatten auch schon die idee von nem bikepark, aber leider wissen sie nicht wirklich viele leute, die was bauen könnten und das ganze rundherum halt. das wär dann eigentlich unsere sache, oder jungs und natürlich auch mädls?!  :Wink: 
ich finde das gelände trotz dem geringen höhenunterschied ziemlich geil für nen bikepark! 
war von euch diese wintersaison schon jemand dort?
wir müssen da jetzt echt mal was bringen, weil das könnte was werden!

grüße peter

----------


## wuschi

also, dass die von sich aus schon an einen bikepark denken ist wirklich die beste voraussetztung.
wie viel höhenunterschied ist denn am sternstein? ich kenns nur vom schifahren und so wenig ist das ja wenn ich mich richtig errinnere nicht. das gelände ist im mühlviertel auf jeden fall a traum. überall die granitbrocken, nadelbäume, moos... richtig kanadisch.  :Big Grin: 
bleibts da dran bzw. klemmts euch dahinter. ich kann leider nicht allzuviel beisteuern weil ich eben aus nö bin...

----------


## MelodicFarting

Höhenunterschied ist von 800m unten auf zirka 1120m.

Vom Gelände her, wäre es wirklich ausgezeichnet. Würde halt a bisserl kurz werden vielleicht, wobei das auch nur halb so tragisch ist.

----------


## Scherbi

ja höhenunterschied ist ein bisschen mehr als 300m.
und ein paar brocken liegen auch schon perfekt da, um schöne kicker daraus zu bauen. als echt super vorraussetzungen!

----------


## klana_radikala

dann währ halt mal zeit ein ernsthaftes gespräch mit den zuständigen zu beginnen wenn die schon intressiert sind anstatt im kreis herum zu reden.

und sobald wir grünes licht habn steh ma von meiner seite aus schon oben und schaufeln

----------


## wuschi

gibts irgendwelche news?

----------


## klana_radikala

schön währs.

hab fast die angst dass das ganze projekt mal wieder in die sparte viel gerede um nichts fallen wird

----------


## daumaas

Ich muss diesen Thread mal wieder aufleben lassen.....war wurde aus dem Projekt ? Downhillen am Sternstein wär schon sehr geil !LG

----------


## nailen

Würd mich auch interessieren =]

----------


## klana_radikala

also mein aktueller informationsstand entspricht dem von meinem letzten post

----------


## KoZi

In OÖ wird es nicht so schnell keinen Bikepark geben. Orte mit sehr guter Infrastruktur gäbe es ja genug, seis im Skigebiet Dachstein West, Hochficht, Kasberg, usw. . Da muas die Erderwärmung weiter fortschreiten und a Skifahren unter 2000m nicht mehr möglich sein bevor wir an gscheiden Bikepark kriagen.  :Cry:

----------


## klana_radikala

wenigstens bleibt uns noch der schiltenberg (ohne lift), windischgarsten (mit 1er sessel, den lift kannst vergessen) mit einer netten dh und einer fr strecke, und den good old feuerkogel, wobei der nicht gerade die breite masse anspricht.

und lipno ist ja auch nicht gerade sooo weit weg, zwar nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll, aber gerade für anfänger oder für leute die einfach nur den flow suchen gerade recht

----------


## nailen

Dieses Jahr schauts am Schiltenberg wieder bissl anders aus gfallt ma ! =)(obwohl i ma alles net trau  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## klana_radikala

manst du traust da ned alles oda?  :Wink: 

gibt a a paar sachen de nu bisserl modifiziert ghean bzw nu um oder abgebaut werden wenn uns mal wieder die motivation packt

----------


## KoZi

IN OÖ gibts hoid nix. Windschiefgarsten is für A und F.  Mit Gravity Card schieb I mei Radl maximal vom Auto bis zur Gondel. Wir habens einfach ned drauf in OÖ. Salzburger san uns meilenweit voraus. Oba is a egal, I bring eh gean mei Geld ins gelobte Land, wennd Landsleute nixi zambringan.

----------


## klana_radikala

wo er recht hat, hat er recht der kozi. berg gabats mehr als genug, lifte a, des warad ois ned des problem. ehrlich gsogt versteh i söwa ned wo des problem eigentlich leigt das ma moi an gscheidn park zom bringan und ned so a lari fari partie wie in windschiefgarsten oder afoch nur 1 gondel de hoid biker mitnimmt zu ana streckn de vl 30% von de bikeparktauglichen leid überhaupt foan kennan (und do ret nu kana von spaß)

owa fois i moi wieder obrüst und wieder mehr zeit hob werd i moi schaun wie ma der problematik entgegenwirken kennan  :Smile:

----------


## daumaas

ja und hat jetzt wer mit den betreibern am sternstein oder mit dem stadtamt bad leonfelden gesprochen ??? 

nur jammern und selber nix tun, bringt einem meist ned weiter im leben....siagt ma am österreichischen fuasboi

----------


## nailen

I warat dabei mitzuhelfen sofern es die Zeit erlaubt!!!
Brauchaten einen Führer der sagt wie mas angehen sollten, rechtlich,politisch unsw.

(Wenn der Fall auftritt, dann bitte net zu schwer machen ;P!)

----------


## KoZi

Meiner Meinung nach muas da wunsch nach an Bikepark vom Liftbetreiber kommen. Am End vom Tag wü ja der damit a Geschäft mochen. Leider kenn i ned die Anfänge von Leogang, Semmering und ähnliche leading Bikepark ober I denk das do einfach da Tourismusverband dahinter war (neben Bikebegeisterten Umsetzern). Des hot ja sogar Lipno zusammengebracht, weil sie eanan Bemballift im Sommer a nutzen wollten.

Die Frage is: mit wievielen Bikeparkbesuchern/Tag rechnet sich a Liftbetrieb und Investitionen + Streckenbau

----------


## daumaas

irgendwann stand ja mal in dem post das dieser liftbetreiber nicht abgeneigt sei, i ruf da einfach nach ostern mal an und frag mal nach, ob da was in planung war bzw. ist und ob da interesse besteht bzw. an was es gescheitert ist..... meld mich wieder hier wenn ich näheres weiss...

lg aus golli 
:-)

----------


## nailen

Könn ma da nicht irgendwelche Meinungsumfragen bzw Unterschriften machen/sammeln bzw. sich mal die Lage anschauen und Strecken Planen aufzeichnen vorweißen.

Das müsst doch machbar sein, die meisten Linz-Umgebung fahren Kilometer weit weck. Alleine die nähe der großen Stadt lässt gutes vermuten.

----------


## klana_radikala

die jungs von mautern soitn do a weiter wissen, de hom a erst letztes jahr eröffnet, vl einfach de mal fragen wie des bei erna glaufn is

----------


## nailen

Des ist a guter Anhaltspunkt, so würd ma auch einiges erfahren.
Wer mehr weiß wer sie sind, soll dem Radikalen eine Pn senden ;D.

----------


## 1210

> I warat dabei mitzuhelfen sofern es die Zeit erlaubt!!!
> Brauchaten einen Führer der sagt wie mas angehen sollten, rechtlich,politisch unsw.
> 
> (Wenn der Fall auftritt, dann bitte net zu schwer machen ;P!)


uweia... mit führern aus oö, des is scho einmal gehörig schief gangen^^ 

...sorry for that :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

> uweia... mit führern aus oö, des is scho einmal gehörig schief gangen^^ 
> 
> ...sorry for that


nur weil de deutschen den seppel den wir ned braucht ham glei zum chefe gmocht hom  :Wink:

----------


## nailen

Wir haben daraus gelernt und werden es diesmal besser machen 

=D

----------


## 1210

hehe :Wink:  

bei mir in der gegend machen ein paar leute jetzt eine 4 x strecke auf vereinsbasis.
(DH. funkt net so im nordburgenland - fehlende berge)

klar ists nich einfach einen bauern zu finden, der ein geeignetes grundstück verpachtet.
aber als verein wärs rechtlich viel einfacher, als gleich als offizieller bikepark

mfg

----------


## shorty79

Wo im nordbgld ist das?
Komme nämlich vom bez.nd,aber von einer 4xstrecke hab ich noch nix gehört.

----------


## klana_radikala

is de streckn in windschiefgarsten ned a auf vereinsbasis?

----------


## 1210

> Wo im nordbgld ist das?
> Komme nämlich vom bez.nd,aber von einer 4xstrecke hab ich noch nix gehört.


antworte dir per pn, weiss nicht wie offiziell das schon ist, bzw obs ihnen recht ist das hier öffentlich zu posten

----------


## cbtp

> manst du traust da ned alles oda? 
> 
> gibt a a paar sachen de nu bisserl modifiziert ghean bzw nu um oder abgebaut werden wenn uns mal wieder die motivation packt


  :Confused: 
hä?

----------


## GhostB

Servus, ist scho was passiert in der zeit würde mich interessieren da ich auch von der Nähe bin??

----------


## cbtp

Wo im m/4 bist du?

Kurz gesagt: Fahr 10 Kilometer hinter die Grenze nach Tschechien in den Bikepark nach Lipno.
Die Österreicher sind zu dumm zum Geldverdienen – und die Grundstückseigentümerproblematik ist im Mühlviertel ebenso gravierend. 

Lipno liegt zentral am Moldaustausee und ist aus RO/UU und FR schnell zu erreichen. Dort habens mittlerweile den Lift auf der hinteren Bergseite ausschließlich für Radlfahrer offen (erste Auffahrt mit Bike, Wanderer, Rollerfahrer sind vorne), und das Singletrailprojekt wird mittlerweile auch immer größer (derzeit 2 Trails in Frymburk, der ganz einfache in Lipno, bzw. zweiter gerade in Bau, zusätzlich noch ein paar Wanderwege zum Fahren rund um Lipno bzw. den Moldaustausee). In der Krumau gibts einen Dirtpark noch und vom Klet' (mehr oder weniger der Hausberg von der Krumau bzw. auch von Budweis) geht ein Trail herunter der teilweise gebaut ist.

----------


## GhostB

> Wo im m/4 bist du?
> 
> Kurz gesagt: Fahr 10 Kilometer hinter die Grenze nach Tschechien in den Bikepark nach Lipno.
> Die Österreicher sind zu dumm zum Geldverdienen – und die Grundstückseigentümerproblematik ist im Mühlviertel ebenso gravierend. 
> 
> Lipno liegt zentral am Moldaustausee und ist aus RO/UU und FR schnell zu erreichen. Dort habens mittlerweile den Lift auf der hinteren Bergseite ausschließlich für Radlfahrer offen (erste Auffahrt mit Bike, Wanderer, Rollerfahrer sind vorne), und das Singletrailprojekt wird mittlerweile auch immer größer (derzeit 2 Trails in Frymburk, der ganz einfache in Lipno, bzw. zweiter gerade in Bau, zusätzlich noch ein paar Wanderwege zum Fahren rund um Lipno bzw. den Moldaustausee). In der Krumau gibts einen Dirtpark noch und vom Klet' (mehr oder weniger der Hausberg von der Krumau bzw. auch von Budweis) geht ein Trail herunter der teilweise gebaut ist.


Bin von gramastetten ,(nähe Linz)
Ja ich war schon in Lipno doch es wäre wirklich cool mal was im mühlviertel zu haben weist du sonst noch ein paar trails oder ähnliches ?

----------


## MelodicFarting

Zwar kein Bikepark, oder Downhill, aber zumindest gibts jetzt rund um Linz einmal die ersten offiziellen Trails – am Pfenningberg in Steyregg. Alle Infos unter www.mtblinz.at – die kümmern sich darum.  :Wink:

----------

